# Big Dawg From Work, Breed Guesses?



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

.... They have him as a Pit Bull mix... One of the more experienced staff was going to tell them to change it to English Mastiff/GSD or something like that.
He's not necessarily tall, he's just big overall, in just mass. He's got a pretty big neck too, he's not that fat so it's not just that. (The largest martingale hardly fit over his head.)
What do y'all think on the breed? Just trying to find something that'll fit closer to label him as.
(yes I'm fully aware of the whole, no paper, no guarantee,this is just to label a shelter dog to give people a better idea.)

No name still, come on y'all let's get some unique ideas. (I dislike commonly used names, gotta make these shelter dogs pop!) He was a nice boy, pulls like a freight train though, marked a lot, but has a lot of potential. Just needs someone who will put the time in to work with him.









The trainer holding him so I could get a picture, and for a size comparison, she's pretty tall. I'd put her around 6 foot.... She's very tall compared to me, then again I'm 5,2 lol This boy is taller than me when he stands up.








Sorry it's blurry, a dog walked by barking and he got excited.








Yaaaaay finally out of the kennels.








He patrolled the fences a lot...
















Isn't he handsome?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think GSD mix especially that 1st pic just the way the head looks and the way he seems to carry himself. Thats my Guess GSD mix.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow very handsome in any case. What about great Dane or something? I totally see a GSD as well though.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't argue with mastiff/GSD. Great looking dog though.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

GSD mix would be my guess too


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

akita I see for sure! and shepherd? Possible chow?


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Harley D said:


> akita I see for sure! and shepherd? Possible chow?


That could def be where the brindle coloring comes in


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow what a great looking guy! 

GSD was my first thought as well. What a great head, I just wanna squeeze the hell out of it.

You should name him Zeus !


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the coat and eyes reminds me of an african dog...cant remember the breeds name, but that and gsd would be my guess


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He got adopted!  Woot! 

English Mastiff/GSD was what I originally suggested since they're both common here, someone said I was nuts though, which is why I posted. lol. (although there is a Tosa breeder up here) Anyway, I'm just glad he got a home. Apparently the guy was a body builder, he went to a shelter and not the paper to get some "big tough purebred" byb dog, so hopefully he didn't have that tough guy look intention. Plus big dogs could use big owners that can actually control them. The trainer consulted with him and showed him that he had potential besides wanting to pee on everything. And said they seemed like nice folks. (Let's pray they are, general public tend to be quite... well .. y'all know)


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with body builders or people who pursue the betterment of their physical condition oke:

Did they tell you what they decided to name him? I think you should call and recommend Zeus! hahah. 

Glad he got a new home - and fast too from the sound of it


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

For an unknown looks like he has some excellent structure, looks like a pretty solid looking dog. GSD/Mastiff is probably the best guess, who knows what could truly be in him but i can definitely see that type of mix.. 

Either way great he got adopted, hopefully will work him in some way.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing against them at all, but I've learned the hard way not to trust the general publics reason for things. I didn't say "he probably got the dog for an image" I said I hope he didn't. It's just a superstition that has developed over the 3 years working there.. I say stupid things quite often or word things that reflect in a way I don't mean them to. 

I agree Km, from working with him I can say he'd probably go nuts without anything to do. Plus he's a whole lot of dog, and being as he was so frustrated in the yard wanting to go to everything he could really use some training to make him more eager to engage with whoever is handling him. He did improve a bit by the end, but it'll take a lot more than 1 20 minute session.
I'm hoping they decide to take the classes the shelter offers.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Nothing against them at all, but I've learned the hard way not to trust the general publics reason for things. I didn't say "he probably got the dog for an image" I said I hope he didn't. It's just a superstition that has developed over the 3 years working there.. I say stupid things quite often or word things that reflect in a way I don't mean them to.
> 
> I agree Km, from working with him I can say he'd probably go nuts without anything to do. Plus he's a whole lot of dog, and being as he was so frustrated in the yard wanting to go to everything he could really use some training to make him more eager to engage with whoever is handling him. He did improve a bit by the end, but it'll take a lot more than 1 20 minute session.
> I'm hoping they decide to take the classes the shelter offers.


I see what your saying but you just have to keep an open mind.. Some people that may look like they are up to no good will surprise you tremendously with just a brief conversation.. Its all about talking, within a 5 - 10 minute conversation about what they are looking for, experience, intentions, etc you can generally sum up if they are in it for the right reasons or if something seems off.

Just because someone may be big and want a certain breed doesn't always put them in the "i want a big bad dog" category.. Just like someone who may fit the "description" of thug like appearance isn't always a thug.. Sure, in my opinion pants hanging down and wearing those hugely oversized shirt fads should die already (lol) but it is what it is.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Like I said, stupid statement on my behalf and I don't really think that whenever I see those folks. I don't think it was as much his looks that made me make the stupid comment, but the combination of the look of the dog as well. 

I know plenty of body builders who are awesome folks, in fact one owns a Standard Poodle.  And he's awesome about caring for the dog.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

German sheppard and pit. 10 years ago my girlfriend had a dog that looked identical to that and that's what it was. I had two 4 and 5 year old pitties at the time and next to each other it looked pit and next to a gsd it looked gsd


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

The dog is pushin 100lbs.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive actually had a very handsome boy who was a akita mix that looked just like him .. he is a very handsome boy in my opinion


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

He does look great! That's prob the best gsd mix that I've ever seen.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would also go GSD/Mastiff. I see nothin pit at all lmao. Glad to hear he found a buddy and hopefully everything works out well in his new home.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I would also go GSD/Mastiff. I see nothin pit at all lmao. Glad to hear he found a buddy and hopefully everything works out well in his new home.


Given the weight and the general build of the dog... I am willing to say without a doubt theres Mastiff some where in the genetics.. Maybe not a 50-50 but its there.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I take that back apparently they weighed him in at 125lbs. It might not show in the pictures, but in person it's easy to see he just has a ton of mass to him. The pictures really don't show the shape of his head that well.

And I just had to share this gal, another one from work. She has such a sweet face.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nevermind, lol! Mix up. But all I can say is Phew!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Really good looking dog... This might sound stupid but guess would be Mastiff/Bullterrier/GSD... ive seen that mix before (mom:Bullterrier, dad:GSD/Mastiff) and looked similar to this one..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dog


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha nice APBT Heeler (aussie cattle dog) mix.. Usually brindle doesnt pop up in a GSD crossing because the color in the GSD is black on tan trumps brindle. I can see where people think GSD, but the short brushy tail the way the dog stands is total Austraillian cattle dog aka Heeler. Most GSD APBT crosses I've seen are red with black and or white muzzle or solid black for the most part, another is the big red shaggy dog that everyone assumes is part chow, negatory thats a GSD APBT mix.. LOL IF it was shepherd I would expect a very man aggressive dog of at least 90lbs.

NOW it could very well be a Malinois X a scatterbred APBT.. Malis have brindle and are smaller more intense versions of GSD which this dog looks mellow and a lil thick to be that so. Im sticking with Heeler and APBT.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha nice APBT Heeler (aussie cattle dog) mix.. Usually brindle doesnt pop up in a GSD crossing because the color in the GSD is black on tan trumps brindle. I can see where people think GSD, but the short brushy tail the way the dog stands is total Austraillian cattle dog aka Heeler. Most GSD APBT crosses I've seen are red with black and or white muzzle or solid black for the most part, another is the big red shaggy dog that everyone assumes is part chow, negatory thats a GSD APBT mix.. LOL IF it was shepherd I would expect a very man aggressive dog of at least 90lbs.
> 
> NOW it could very well be a Malinois X a scatterbred APBT.. Malis have brindle and are smaller more intense versions of GSD which this dog looks mellow and a lil thick to be that so. Im sticking with Heeler and APBT.


Yeah but never can tell in straight 50-50's or just random mutt breedings.. Who knows.. I still say GSD - Mastiff.. Though i hear ya on the color patterns.. Solid GSD (or mix of something else) paired with a Mastiff can produce this type of coloring.. May not be the highest % on the level of produced but it can happen.

I can see some Heeler but just looking at a dog, you can probably name off 10 different breeds (if not more) that it could resemble just never know.

Structure (appears) and movement with some of the "action" shots to me mimics more Mastiff than Heeler.. I see little to no APBT (or "Pit") but who knows.. That weight, overall build the chances of of a 50 - 50 with a medium sized dog is going to be down.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

he looks more akita then gsd to me .. with A} the tail and B} the length of the muzzle and the shape of the ears .. The brindle also run with akitas so I really think he is a akita mixed with a short haired dog like a bull mastiff or something ..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I tell you what though, without a doubt its a dog.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

lol yes thats 4 sure he is a dog =] and a pretty one at that ..


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He was picked up as a stray last week, the owner's information was out of date/invalid (So they likely moved) , nobody has come looking for him at all. Been keeping an eye out on local adds, Craig'slist, nothing. Oh and his name is Brock now.

I took some Pet of The Week pictures of him.  
He is so darn well mannered and easy for a dog of his size(granted that was after a bit of training), he's strong willed but still polite about it. Little pulls seem like big ones with his body lol but every time he hits the end he turns around and comes back. After exercising he's fantastic.








He really liked the squeaker but couldn't figure out where it was coming from.  lol 
















Such a looker
































They're talking about using this picture for adds, adoption events, etc, put a little chat bubble there and some text.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

he is handsome! That second to last one is a riot!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Um, am I the only one that sees Akita in that pit mix?? LOL! Akita's can also be brindle and his eyes, ears, body scream akita to me. JMO  I used to groom an Akita/pit mix who looked just like that one. Good looking dog and I'm glad he got a nice home. 


By the way Celestial...was he in the shelter, adopted, and then found as a stray again after he was already adopted once?? I'm confused. Looks like this topic started back in October???


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

hes adorable


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Um, am I the only one that sees Akita in that pit mix?? LOL! Akita's can also be brindle and his eyes, ears, body scream akita to me. JMO  I used to groom an Akita/pit mix who looked just like that one. Good looking dog and I'm glad he got a nice home.
> 
> By the way Celestial...was he in the shelter, adopted, and then found as a stray again after he was already adopted once?? I'm confused. Looks like this topic started back in October???


Sorry I didn't make that clear, yes he came in as a stray, got adopted, and was found as a stray again. The adopters haven't come looking, no adds anywhere (The shelter regularly checks lost adds on Craigslist) and the information they gave us is invalid now. :stick:

His head might look small in these pictures but in real life it's friggen huge, obviously has some sort of Mastiff influence when you see him in person. Trying to think of something to compare it to. But when I first saw his picture online before going to work, I was surprised when I actually saw him in person.


----------

